# ABC Radio National program: Law Report: employment status of Uber drivers etc.



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

This program was broadcast on Tuesday 29 November 2016 on ABC Radio National's program, the Law Report.

It includes an interview with Mike Oze-Inglehon, the former Uber driver from Perth who has challenged his deactivation in the courts.

The program lasts for 30 minutes. I commend it.

You can listen to it via this link: http://www.abc.net.au/radionational...trial-laws-around-the-new-gig-economy/8062344.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> This program was broadcast on Tuesday 29 November 2016 on ABC Radio National's program, the Law Report.
> 
> It includes an interview with Mike Oze-Inglehon, the former Uber driver from Perth who has challenged his deactivation in the courts.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jack.
I look forward to hearing (and reading) that.


----------



## Waingro (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi Jack great audio link

Following is a link to Fruit Picking jobs where you need no Car nor delivery and no issues with PAX 
http://www.fruitpickingjobs.com.au/jobs/

Some of the issues you might have is insects , sunburn , falling out of tree or cherrypicker , attacked in the middle of night by crazed backpacker or journey man running from law. otherwise it will fix your issues of leaving Uber.

If you listen carefully to the audio they say what we are doing is ok but the cash flow is sometimes a little unreliable.

How about having no money .. that is a real cashflow issue, however I don't think I will get a response... Notice the lawyers already circling .... business must be slow...The Joint has gone mad....


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Waingro said:


> Hi Jack great audio link
> 
> Following is a link to Fruit Picking jobs where you need no Car nor delivery and no issues with PAX
> http://www.fruitpickingjobs.com.au/jobs/
> ...


Thanks, Waingro.

Uber driving suits me well and I'm very happy doing it.


----------



## Nawdy (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks for the link the presentation was well done with no bias.

Would be nice to have more transparency on the rating system as it seems the driver is simply disputing there claims.

Will be interesting to see the outcome based on the evidence. So far no one knows the evidence as it is not public yet.

Was this driver fatigued or not and if he was what are uber going to do about driver and rider safety besides just sweeping it under the carpet with a deactivation.

Was the driver working to hard and why was that ???

Perhaps he was trying to earn a living and pushed to hard so he could make a decent income per week ???


----------

